# Muslim tolerance: Allied graves destroyed in Libya!



## v2 (Mar 5, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWxN8CdjBYk_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2012)

Sad. Not surprised. Thank you v2.

MM

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 5, 2012)

That just pisses me off........


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2012)

I would be banned in a second if I posted my thoughts on this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely disgraceful. 

They would call a Jihad if we did this to their graves.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link v2; although my blood pressure is up about 20 points now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2012)

It leaves me speechless but not surprised...


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2012)

A4K, I'm with with you on this so I'll say very little. Remember the days of riots when some soldiers burned copies of the Koran


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

I am %$*£$%@?%£[email protected]@*+%!£% at this news!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2012)

mikewint said:


> A4K, I'm with with you on this so I'll say very little. Remember the days of riots when some soldiers burned copies of the Koran



My thoughts exactly, Mike.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2012)

A young soldier was just buried not far from my hometown. He was killed in some of the retaliation violence in Afghanistan after the Korans were burned.
http:// http://www.wdbj7.com/news/wdbj7-a-fallen-soldier-from-roanoke-county-laid-to-rest-20120303,0,4326303.story

Not trying to politicize this thread but it made me think of this 22 year old father/husband/son/soldier.
Derek

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2012)

A reprehensible act for sure. But no more of an example of "Muslim Intolerance" than saying that a bunch of neo-nazis kicking over Jewish headstones is a sign of Christian Intolerance. That's all I'm saying on this one.


----------



## v2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> A reprehensible act for sure. But no more of an example of "Muslim Intolerance" than saying that a bunch of neo-nazis kicking over Jewish headstones is a sign of Christian Intolerance. That's all I'm saying on this one.



since when the neo-nazis are Christians?


----------



## Hotntot (Mar 5, 2012)

The CWGC plan to put it all back to how it was. This is their web entry in the 'News Events / Latest Cemetery Information' section: 

Benghazi War Cemetery to be fully restored

28/02/2012

It’s now reported from Benghazi that two Commonwealth War Graves cemeteries have been damaged in attacks over the weekend – both the Benghazi War Cemetery and now the Benghazi British Military Cemetery. We are awaiting a detailed report but in both cemeteries, headstones were broken and disfigured. Both cemeteries will be restored to a standard befitting the sacrifice of those commemorated at Benghazi, but this could take some time because we will need to source replacement stones. We will also need to be sure that it’s safe for the detailed work to be carried out, but in the meantime we will ensure that temporary markers are erected over the graves. We have no reports of any maintenance staff being injured in the attack.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2012)

It is f*cking disgraceful! I really don't know what to think beyond that, just can't comprehend it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2012)

I think the thing that really strikes me as a tragedy, is that those douchebags probably have no idea who those people were under those headstones.

They have no idea that young men scarcely older than they are, travelled all the way to that distant land, fought and died under that scorching sun in the hopes of freeing the world from tyranny.

And the blame shouldn't lie on those ignorant youngsters who are all jacked up on religious frenzy, but the a$$hole clerics who keep them stupid intentionally, so that these kids are total puppets for thier idiotic pseudo-religious agenda.


----------



## Readie (Mar 5, 2012)

A4K said:


> I would be banned in a second if I posted my thoughts on this.



Very upsetting. I have to keep my thoughts to myself too A4K...

John


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 5, 2012)

its a good thing i am not in control of our nuclear arsenal....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2012)

Readie said:


> Very upsetting. I have to keep my thoughts to myself too A4K...
> 
> John



I think a lot of of us feel that way. 

I think the thing that bothers me the most is the fact that if we did something like that, the whole damn region and religion would be calling for Jihad. 

Nobody should disgrace the tombs of fallen soldiers, no matter which army they served.


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2012)

Couldn't agree more Chris.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 6, 2012)

I felt saddened and sick!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2012)

Agree with you [email protected]


----------



## Readie (Mar 6, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think a lot of of us feel that way.
> 
> I think the thing that bothers me the most is the fact that if we did something like that, the whole damn region and religion would be calling for Jihad.
> 
> Nobody should disgrace the tombs of fallen soldiers, no matter which army they served.



I totally agree with you Chris. There are all men under the uniform.

John


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 6, 2012)

I've already posted my feelings on another forum (something about a big "boom", odd-shaped cloud, vast areas of glass...). I'm wanting to say, though, that there was a report that the Korans that were burned were actually evidence, that the Koran's had been hollowed out to smuggle arms or bomb-making materials. Seems to me, if that's the case, that the Korans were already desecrated. Hmmm...if this is the actual case, then it screams "setup" to me. Jack up a few Korans (that the militants aren't really following anyway), allow them to get captured (or make use of their being captured), and when the inevitable disposal happens, make sure that it gets broadcast to the entire world. And there's nothing the US can do to save face over it, although our C-n-C will try to apologize to everyone, of course.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 6, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nobody should disgrace the tombs of fallen soldiers, no matter which army they served.



Chris said it all. Unfortunately every culture, religion, race, has its brain-dead, inbred, moronic, cretins


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think a lot of of us feel that way.
> 
> I think the thing that bothers me the most is the fact that if we did something like that, the whole damn region and religion would be calling for Jihad.
> 
> Nobody should disgrace the tombs of fallen soldiers, no matter which army they served.



A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 6, 2012)

its happened here with some kids kicking over gravestones , doesn't matter what gravestone it is I'll wager its really dumb kids with no concept of what they are doing. till there is absolutly no reason for the evil act


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2012)

These aren't just 'dumb kids' though. These "individuals" think they're making a statement of some sort. Only message that gets through though is "Hey, we're f***wits. Shoot us."


----------



## Elmas (Mar 7, 2012)

My Family lived in Libya from 1967 to 1989, so my knowlege of that Country is firsthand.
I have to say that the way of thinking in a Muslim country is abysmal different from the western one.
The sooner we in the west will realize this, the better.


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2012)

That's still no excuse. They'd be up in arms if we did the same to one of their family graves.


----------



## Elmas (Mar 7, 2012)

A4K said:


> That's still no excuse. They'd be up in arms if we did the same to one of their family graves.


Cerainly it is not an excuse, but a good reason to buy the F35s......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2012)

Elmas said:


> My Family lived in Libya from 1967 to 1989, so my knowlege of that Country is firsthand.
> I have to say that the way of thinking in a Muslim country is abysmal different from the western one.
> The sooner we in the west will realize this, the better.



I agree. I have spent time in the Middle East (Iraq, Kuwait, Egypt), but it is still no excuse for what they did. Respect for the dead should be shared by all.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2012)

Elmas said:


> My Family lived in Libya from 1967 to 1989, so my knowlege of that Country is firsthand.
> I have to say that the way of thinking in a Muslim country is abysmal different from the western one.
> The sooner we in the west will realize this, the better.



Bingo! Unfortunately, too many people think that they can reason with and be touchy feely with them. Too many people are naive to the way of thinking in the Middle East and North Africa.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2012)

No comment. I can only see this thread imploding. I will say no more.


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Bingo! Unfortunately, too many people think that they can reason with and be touchy feely with them. Too many people are naive to the way of thinking in the Middle East and North Africa.



History should teach us that no 'christian forces' have overcome the 'muslim ones'. However far you go back in time.
I don't know how 'we' are going to extract ourselves from the war on terror...if we ever can.
2014? We'll see.
John


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2012)

Hunyadi János beat the Turks in Hungary John, despite being heavily outnumbered. The victory was so important to the preservation of the 'christian state' that the pope decreed church bells be rung at noon in remembrance - which we still do to this day. (The Turks were so afraid of him they didn't attack again till years after his death!)

But this is by the by. As has been said we are dealing with a completely different mind set here. This was a deliberate act of sheer bloody mindedness, but what can you do? Atleast they plan to restore the headstones.


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2012)

A4K said:


> Hunyadi János beat the Turks in Hungary John, despite being heavily outnumbered. The victory was so important to the preservation of the 'christian state' that the pope decreed church bells be rung at noon in remembrance - which we still do to this day. (The Turks were so afraid of him they didn't attack again till years after his death!)
> 
> But this is by the by. As has been said we are dealing with a completely different mind set here. This was a deliberate act of sheer bloody mindedness, but what can you do? Atleast they plan to restore the headstones.



I should have said 'few' instead of 'no'.
I have tried to understand the C v M thing and why so much blood has been spilt but, I am left scratching my head in confusion....
If the headstones are restored then that is a good thing.
Nothing much else we can say really...
John


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2012)

so do you guys feel these "wanna-be's have sanctity of life ? most of you guys had not joined up on the forums by the first induction by US forces in the conflicts S.H. but we covered why we don't fully understand the Muslim mind, and even with all the changes in thinking at the present age we still out sutck in our westernized world


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2012)

Readie said:


> History should teach us that no 'christian forces' have overcome the 'muslim ones'. However far you go back in time.
> I don't know how 'we' are going to extract ourselves from the war on terror...if we ever can.
> 2014? We'll see.
> John


In the early days,"Christian" forces did encounter victories against the Saracen/Moorish forces, but dissention, greed and petty rivalries derailed much of the efforts to stem the muslim tide overall.

It wasn't until The Bulgarians revolted against the Turks and the Spaniards cut off and defeated the muslims in the Andalusian region, that the islamic hold on Europe was broken.

The middle eastern mindset is similiar to the feudal Japanese. Concession, surrender, etc is a sign of weakness and earns nothing but contempt. Even in the market place, the seller waits for you to make an offer, to which he'll immediately reject and then you continue to haggle until a price is agreed on. That earns his respect and if you pay what he's asking, he'll be ed. It's a way of life for them.


----------



## Readie (Mar 8, 2012)

Erich said:


> so do you guys feel these "wanna-be's have sanctity of life ? most of you guys had not joined up on the forums by the first induction by US forces in the conflicts S.H. but we covered why we don't fully understand the Muslim mind, and even with all the changes in thinking at the present age we still out sutck in our westernized world



The USA forces have not been alone in the various conflicts and, while I am relatively new to this particular forum, I have followed the progress since day 1. 

'so do you guys feel these "wanna-be's have sanctity of life ?'...if I answered you honestly I'd be booted off this forum.

'we don't fully understand the Muslim mind'...No , we don't. The incidents of terror attacks within the UK are from British Muslims. If we cannot fathom our own people then understanding a foreign country is impossible.

The Iraq war is not overly popular here for a variety of reasons. What has struck a chord with the British public is the wounded maimed soldiers marines . Yesterday's 6 from the Yorkshire regiment deepens the gloom.

John


----------



## Readie (Mar 8, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> The middle eastern mindset is similiar to the feudal Japanese. Concession, surrender, etc is a sign of weakness and earns nothing but contempt. Even in the market place, the seller waits for you to make an offer, to which he'll immediately reject and then you continue to haggle until a price is agreed on. That earns his respect and if you pay what he's asking, he'll be ed. It's a way of life for them.



Good post Dave.
How can this respect be earned in Iraq? Does respect equal peace?
I just don't know
John


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a deep respect for the people that put themselves in harm's way to protect Freedom, both past and present. I have another kind of feeling for those who fought on the Axis side; there were alot of good people following a wrong ideal, but we should remember that it truly would have been "A new Dark Age" had they succeded. Mr. Churchill's comments on the passing of Rommel pretty well sum it up from my stand point also.
Just an observation because I like to view things from all angles, and, I am above all, a keen student of the human condition.
I knew a man that was with the American forces in North Africa. He told me of an incident whereby a certain "Indigenous person" had made a deal with him and his buddy to trade some jerry cans of fuel for a couple bottles of local hooch. They made the trade then waited till the local had moved off some distance before stitching him with .30 cal ball and tracer. He laughed as he described the man flopping around, burning. Similar actions can be found from the Axis side, and indeed, all conflicts.
Now, I am not suggesting that incidents excuse each other, far from it; I am one of those that feel that it is time for mankind to abandon the tribal thinking and bronze-age beliefs that foster actions based on emotions rather than reason.
Tit for tat is why there is the "saber rattling" going on, not just in the Middle east, but Pakistan and India, China and Taiwan...the list goes on and has forever.
Except now the stakes are higher. It isn't sabers anymore. 
We are on the brink of either extinction, by way of ignorance, or advancement, by way of knowledge.
It is entirely up to us, waiting around for the intercession of gods or benevolent space brothers ain't gonna cut it folks!
All things being equal, I don't know why our blowing up this planet bothers me so much. (other than it's where I keep my stuff)
Dead is still dead


----------



## Erich (Mar 8, 2012)

John who cares what you write down as to getting booted off the forums, why the fear ? some of us including the mods have been pretty clear in our feelings some of us have served overseas in the name of our and other countrymen, suffered got wounded seen destruction and lost brothers in arms. In essence and I will be blunt those in the Mideast who we try to defend in their name just don't give a sh+t about us............


----------



## mikewint (Mar 8, 2012)

Meatloaf, war is inhuman and there is no way to sanitize it. It has been stated many time in many other threads, in any war, the soldiers on both sides dehumanize the enemy thus whatever you do to them is OK as they are really not human like you and yours. I think that this bit of mental gymnastics transends any christian/muslin differences in thought processes. However, here we are talking about desecration of the dead who are no threat to anyone, their war, whatever it was is over. No one has said it any better than Chris, dead soldiers of any nation/cause deserve to be left in peace


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 8, 2012)

Granted and agreed with, I was reflecting on the world as a whole.


----------



## Readie (Mar 8, 2012)

Erich said:


> John who cares what you write down as to getting booted off the forums, why the fear ? some of us including the mods have been pretty clear in our feelings some of us have served overseas in the name of our and other countrymen, suffered got wounded seen destruction and lost brothers in arms. In essence and I will be blunt those in the Mideast who we try to defend in their name just don't give a sh+t about us............



Erich, everyone comes to hate their benefactor sooner or later. 
America is the most generous country on earth and that is the main reason why Bin Laden and co have focused on you.
John


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to admit my first 'ungracious' thought was, "It's too bad Gaddafi's already dead, it would be simple justice to give them back to the SOB they deserve. I was especially angered that the graves they were defacing were of the older brothers-in-arms of those they begged for salvation mere months earlier. Memory, thy term is indeed short. The rest is unprintable.


----------



## javlin (Mar 8, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> I think the thing that really strikes me as a tragedy, is that those douchebags probably have no idea who those people were under those headstones.
> 
> They have no idea that young men scarcely older than they are, travelled all the way to that distant land, fought and died under that scorching sun in the hopes of freeing the world from tyranny.
> 
> And the blame shouldn't lie on those ignorant youngsters who are all jacked up on religious frenzy, but the a$$hole clerics who keep them stupid intentionally, so that these kids are total puppets for thier idiotic pseudo-religious agenda.



While that can be noted remember who those countries were trying to align themselves with Hitler himself and the Nazi party the Muslim Brotherhood came about in that time if I am not mistaken?So they have always hated the West and Christans and all I can say is that the whole region could use a [email protected]#k'in as far as I am concerned with support to Isarel only screw the rest.


----------



## javlin (Mar 9, 2012)

An addendum to the above post about the Brotherhood while it comes from a Jewish/American relation site last I heard we were not killing Muslin/Islam people of faith in the US like what is occurring in Med.region now in Egypt.

The Muslim Brotherhood began as a social and religious organization in Egypt whose members regarded Islam as a way of life. Many Syrian supporters founded their own branches in Syria, one of which was the Aleppo branch, founded in 1935. The Aleppo branch eventually became the Syrian headquarters of the Brotherhood. The Brotherhood expanded its political involvement as the Party of the Muslim Brotherhood, Hizb al-Ikhwan al-Muslimun.

The Brotherhood's founder, al-Banna, was a devout admirer of Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime. During the 1930s, the Brotherhood became more political in nature and an officially political group in 1939. Over the years, the organization developed an apparatus through which to provide military training to its followers and to engage in political terrorism against Egyptian Coptic Christians and government officials.

In 1942, during World War II, Hassan al-Banna set up more Brotherhood branches in Transjordan and Palestine. The headquarters of the Syrian branch moved to Damascus in 1944. After World War II, Egyptian members took violent action against King Farouk’s government. When the organization was banned in Egypt, hundreds moved to Transjordan. Many also participated in the Arab-Israeli War of 1948-1949.

The Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood initially supported Gamal Abd an-Nasser's secular government and cooperated with it, but resisted left-wing influences. A Muslim Brother assassinated Egyptian Prime Minister Mahmud Fahmi Nokrashi on December 28, 1948. The Brotherhood was banned, and al-Banna himself was killed by government agents in Cairo in February 1949.

Muslim Brother Abdul Munim Abdul Rauf allegedly tried to kill Nasser on October 26, 1954. The Brotherhood was outlawed again and more than 4,000 of its members were imprisoned, including Sayyid Qutb, who later became the most influential intellectual of the group. He wrote influential books while in prison. More members moved to Jordan, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, and Syria

The Muslim Brotherhood

Berlin-1942

Amin Al Husseini spends WWII by Hitler's side.In charge of the Brotherhood

Next pic:Amin Al Husseini inspecting his Nazi troops, the Hanzar. Here, he is showing a young Muslim recruit how to use his rifle. Amin Al Husseini himself had been an officer in the defeated Ottoman Islamic Empire of World War I.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 9, 2012)

Please lets not forget those other terrorists of the period the Hagganah and the Irgun . It sure would be nice if a fair solution to the Palestinian problem could be found


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 9, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Please lets not forget those other terrorists of the period the Hagganah and the Irgun . It sure would be nice if a fair solution to the Palestinian problem could be found



Your balanced sentiment is laudable... Unfortunately, we don't live in a _fair_ world. The world devolves more quickly to _us and them_ and _ours and theirs_ with every violent desecratory act. As the virulence of the rhetoric increases, aggravated by the heinous acts depicted here and others that produce bloody retaliation, opportunities for a rationale solution evaporate. Mistakes were made and continue to be made with no end in sight. The possibility for an equatible resolution seems to me to progressively decrease with time.


----------



## Readie (Mar 10, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Your balanced sentiment is laudable... Unfortunately, we don't live in a _fair_ world. The world devolves more quickly to _us and them_ and _ours and theirs_ with every violent desecratory act. As the virulence of the rhetoric increases, aggravated by the heinous acts depicted here and others that produce bloody retaliation, opportunities for a rationale solution evaporate. Mistakes were made and continue to be made with no end in sight. The possibility for an equatible resolution seems to me to progressively decrease with time.



On the money there Mal.
There is no end to the lunatic cycle beacuse there is no real desire to stop.
Look at the IRA in NI for example, hate handed from father to son and funded and supported from abroad.
John


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 10, 2012)

Readie said:


> On the money there Mal.
> There is no end to the lunatic cycle beacuse there is no real desire to stop.
> Look at the IRA in NI for example, _*hate handed from father to son and funded and supported from abroad.*_
> John



Too true, too true. Neither side will be truly happy until we are all dragged down into a common grave ... To quote my favorite cartoonist, Walt Kelly, whom I had the good fortune to meet before his death, 

"We have met the enemy and he is us...."


----------

